# Impossible!



## astjp2 (Dec 4, 2013)

IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD

1) You can't count your hair.
2) You can't wash your eyes with soap.
3) You can't breathe through your nose when your tongue is out.

Put your tongue back in your mouth, you silly person.

Ten (10) Things I know about you.

1) You are reading this.

2) You are human.

3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without separating your lips.

4) You just attempted to do it.

6) You are laughing at yourself.

7) You have a smile on your face and you skipped No. 5.

8) You just checked to see if there is a No. 5..

9) You laugh at this because you are a fun loving person & everyone does 
it too.

10) You are probably going to send this to see who else falls for it.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 4, 2013)

:rofl::lmao::rofl::lmao:

Very good, thanks for the chuckle of the day.


----------



## xalky (Dec 4, 2013)

Stop messing with my head ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 4, 2013)

Busted big time!!!!  Ya got me good.

Bob


----------



## jgedde (Dec 4, 2013)

You pegged it perfectly.  At least except for breathing through my nose with my tongue out.  I can do that...

Cheers!
John


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 4, 2013)

jgedde said:


> You pegged it perfectly.  At least except for breathing through my nose with my tongue out.  I can do that...
> 
> Cheers!
> John




Same here. :rofl:  I am also sure that numbers 1 and 2 are "possible".  I just don't know why anyone would attempt them.


-Ron


----------



## Maxx (Dec 4, 2013)

2 and 3 I can do, but why would I even want to try #2? :jester:


----------



## jgedde (Dec 5, 2013)

Now that I think of it, I can do #1 - count my hair.  There's not much of it left so it should be easy.  :rofl:

John


----------



## drs23 (Dec 5, 2013)

OK, you got me. Thanks for a little humor on this dreary day. It hit the nail.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 5, 2013)

Popeye could count his (1) hair !! And,I can breathe through my nose with tongue out. You need to delete that one.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 5, 2013)

george wilson said:


> Popeye could count his (1) hair !! And,I can breathe through my nose with tongue out. You need to delete that one.


Nah, it just stirs the pot some...:roflmao:


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was visiting my granddaughter last night

  when I asked if I could borrow a newspaper.

  "This is the 21st century," she said. "I don't

  waste money on newspapers.

  Here, use my iPad."


  I can tell you this.

  That fly never knew what hit him.


----------



## jtrain (Dec 5, 2013)

It is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Dec 5, 2013)

Also impossible:
(1) Blowing dust off a part with a facemask on (gets spit on the inside)
(2) Attempting to blow dust off a magazine photo of a dusty object DAMHIKT

As I used to do wood penturning, and used a lot of SuperGlue, when those little plastic bottles of glue get plugged up, they will explode onto your fingers and hands or feet if you force 'em enough. Talk about a mess..................


----------



## brasssmanget (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow - #5 - I didn't even know that about myself.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Dec 6, 2013)

jtrain said:


> It is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open.



It is possible to sneeze and fart at the same time.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 6, 2013)

It's pretty hard to stick your elbow in your ear  -but I knew some wrestlers/grapplers that could do it for you.  :lmao:


Ray


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Buffalo Bob said:


> It is possible to sneeze and fart at the same time.




I have some tighty whities that will disprove that claim!


----------

